# HO guage track



## Chubbo (Feb 5, 2014)

I am gathering items to build my first track layout. I bought some HO train stuff from a friend thats dad passed, and left him the train stock. there was quite a bit of the old style brass rail / plastic ties type track, and turn outs. I would like to start building the track layout, but most of the track has been misplaced, lost, or thrown out. At least I cant find it. So, I bought some more of it on the internet. Now I wonder if I should think about the newer type of track that has plastic road beds etc., and start new from scratch. What big advantage would the newer type of track have over the old style, and would it pay me in the long run to go with it?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
Chubbo


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the EZ track. You should consider getting Nickel Silver track though. It won't corrode as fast as that old brass stuff.


----------



## singletrack100 (Dec 18, 2013)

Chubbo,

Along with the nickel silver track recommendation, I would further suggest using flex-track rather than the ez track for two reasons. 

One, it allows you to build "your" railroad design, meaning you are not limited to a preformed radius at every turn. On this, you can also build "easement" into your curves whereas ez track does not allow for this because it is rigid. Two, while ez track has built-in "ballast", it is after-all plastic, meaning it is uniform and shiny... no variance. There is a big sense of accomplishment with selecting your ballast color, learning to ballast track and the end result... much more realistic looking. (I guess that's really three reasons...)

Continue to research and read on this and other forums regarding track laying and you will soon become quite educated. Ask questions; everyone on this and other forums is highly willing to help with advice, knowledge and tips.

Happy RR'ing!

Duane


----------



## Chubbo (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks,
That makes sense, and tells me exactly what I wanted to know.

Chubbo


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

All the above, plus brand names I have had good results with are Atlas and Peco.....


----------

